# I've noticed



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've noticed a large lump in my firefish's belly, I thought at first it was just because she was a pig but now I realize this is something far different. I think its an internal parasite... she's pooping white.

you can see the bulge in the tummy area in this pic, I'm wondering if I can get that internal parasite food for my whole tank to eat considering I don't want this parasite to kill anyone especially Tes. What do you guys think?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Firefish almost invariably have worms, it seems, and there are numerous pictures available of these fish with the worms sticking out of them. The good news is that it takes a very long time for them to die from them, so you have plenty of time to eliminate them.

Flubenol or Levamisole or Concurat or Piperazine or Praziquantel are all good for roundworms, although naturally the most effective ones are the ones which are the biggest pain to use. I'd try Prazi-Pro first since it's so relatively cheap & easy to get & use. If you're lucky enough to have a vet who knows how to deworm fish, you can get the better drugs & instructions on their use from the vet.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

poor fishy


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks tos... I'll check what we've got at petsmart and get back to you to see which ones are the best... I was thinking about getting the medicated food. I am not sure which of the medications it is though.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Poor fish.. but i'll have to say that is a wonderful fish! They look beautiful, first i've seen of one!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm seperating her and putting her in the fuge. I couldn't get her to eat any of the medicated food in the main (I think she's intimidated too much). So I'm gonna hope that she does in the fuge before I completely pull her and treat her externally.


----------

